# Name that Movie



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2010)

Simple. Post a movie still. Everyone else has to guess it. Winner posts new image. Durrr.

I'll go first. This one isn't overly obscure, as it is usually one to come up when people talk about fucked up movies. If you're into absurd/cult/bizarre movies like I am, this will be easy.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2010)

Sometimes I like to put things in capitals!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 25, 2010)

A lot of quotes from the same movie.

We're out of beer Victor. 

I sterilized it. 

It's the blimp. 

Duh duh dada duh!!! I'm am Captain Chaos!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 25, 2010)

Canonball Run.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 25, 2010)

major league

my turn





mike ness (social d) giving mike metzger (fmx) a life lesson about girls and 54' chevy's


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 26, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Canonball Run.


Haha he got it!


Rep you!


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2010)

Frezno Smooth

Easy one, but classic :


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Too easy, I'll let somebody else have a turn. I think you just wanted an excuse to post that picture.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2010)

The one I posted has not been revealed.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 26, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> The one I posted has not been revealed.



That's because Salo or the 120 Days of Sodom is way too obscure.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 26, 2010)

MFB said:


> Frezno Smooth
> 
> Easy one, but classic :



American Psycho. (duh!)

Here's a toughie:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2010)

Another easy one:


----------



## orb451 (Apr 26, 2010)

synrgy said:


> American Psycho. (duh!)
> 
> Here's a toughie:



Is that Time Bandits?

And here's one:


----------



## synrgy (Apr 26, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Is that Time Bandits?



Bingo!! I'm surprised that got nailed so quickly!!

Respect to you for proper Gilliam love.


----------



## orb451 (Apr 26, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Bingo!! I'm surprised that got nailed so quickly!!
> 
> Respect to you for proper Gilliam love.



Dude it's just one of those things I saw when I was 8 or something... forever stuck with me. I can still remember the big VHS box and cover art in the video store. I couldn't tell you what it was about, but I remember lots of little people being in it


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> That's because Salo or the 120 Days of Sodom is way too obscure.


 
I don't think it's that obscure.

Scar Symmetry posted The Goonies.

orb - I know I've seen that movie but I cannot think of it.  Hints?!


----------



## orb451 (Apr 26, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> orb - I know I've seen that movie but I cannot think of it.  Hints?!



Think fast food chain...


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2010)

Kentucky Fried Movie?!


----------



## orb451 (Apr 26, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Kentucky Fried Movie?!



Got it man!!! 

And one more, this might either be really simple or next to impossible... not sure which:


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 26, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Kentucky Fried Movie?!



I think you're right.

But isn't Betty a girl's name?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2010)

Repo Man!


----------



## orb451 (Apr 26, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Repo Man!



Damn! Got that one too, nicely done!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2010)

This one should be easy!


----------



## orb451 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is that Lethal Weapon?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2010)

You bet!

Here's another one for fun! B movie fans unite.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2010)

^ Die.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 2, 2010)

Cannibalistic Humanistic Underground Dweller! Or CHUD for short. 

Here's one that might be a little bit obscure, but:


----------



## josh pelican (May 2, 2010)

It's a good thing no one got my last one.

It was Tromeo and Juliet.


----------



## bjjman (May 2, 2010)

The John Goodman one is Barton Fink - love it


----------

